# 2 Hoppers for free!!!??????Anyone??



## bshady (Jan 11, 2009)

Has anyone been able to get 2 Hoppers for free? 

I am a new sub subscribing to AT250 + [email protected] + Whole Home DVR + HD and I had the guy down to $50 on the second one with the first being free. Not good enough, :nono: I said no. 
DTV offered me an HR-34 and an HR-24 for free, so I figure if I can get 7 tuners for free there, I should be able to get 6 from E* for free. I think I shall play CSR roulette the next couple hours, but I just wanted to know if anyone else had been successful getting this deal I am shooting for.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

No, second Hopper is anywhere from $99 to $199. Take the $50 and stay ahead of the game.


----------



## bshady (Jan 11, 2009)

I am still on the phone with them. It isn't finalized yet, but I thing I got it. :grin:


----------



## bshady (Jan 11, 2009)

*think


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

bshady said:


> I think I shall play CSR roulette the next couple hours ...


bshady

Being shady indeed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Who knows, may be he has something in his [credit] history what will allowed to get two h2k for free ?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Do they keep naked pictures of Charlie in your credit history?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Very smart ! :down:


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, I DOUBT this will happen.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Not going to happen. I don't even believe the $50 for the second one. (Not saying I don't believe the poster, I don't believe the person telling him that)


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

bshady said:


> Has anyone been able to get 2 Hoppers for free?
> 
> I am a new sub subscribing to AT250 + [email protected] + Whole Home DVR + HD and I had the guy down to $50 on the second one with the first being free. Not good enough, :nono: I said no.
> DTV offered me an HR-34 and an HR-24 for free, so I figure if I can get 7 tuners for free there, I should be able to get 6 from E* for free. I think I shall play CSR roulette the next couple hours, but I just wanted to know if anyone else had been successful getting this deal I am shooting for.


They should have just let you go to DirecTV and charged You the Early termination fee.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Pretty shady to think your entitled to all those freebies.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"Inkosaurus" said:


> Pretty shady to think your entitled to all those freebies.


Entitled? Please. Given that Dish still owns the equipment AND you pay a monthly fee for each device it isn't a sense of entitlement. You get what you can get, while you can get it.

Dish gives him what he wants or he moves on to try to get a deal from someone else. It's a free market.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

dualsub2006 said:


> Entitled? Please. Given that Dish still owns the equipment AND you pay a monthly fee for each device it isn't a sense of entitlement. You get what you can get, while you can get it.
> 
> Dish gives him what he wants or he moves on to try to get a deal from someone else. It's a free market.


My point is that its ridiculous to expect to get even more Free stuff from a company (the second free/discounted hopper) When they are already giving you PLENTY in exchange for a the first month up front and a 2 year contract.

So yeah when a company invests almost 800$ in getting a single new customer set up, and they go and demand even more stuff free i would say its a false sense of entitlement.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"Inkosaurus" said:


> My point is that its ridiculous to expect to get even more Free stuff from a company (the second free/discounted hopper) When they are already giving you PLENTY in exchange for a the first month up front and a 2 year contract.
> 
> So yeah when a company invests almost 800$ in getting a single new customer set up, and they go and demand even more stuff free i would say its a false sense of entitlement.


But how ridiculous is it to expect the customer to care how much it costs Dish to provide a service that the customer pays for?

The local cable company and phone company will drop off anything that I want. I can replace my 3 DVR's with Time Warner or Cincinnati Bell DVR's and they won't charge me a dime upfront. Their monthly rental fees are in line with what Dish charges for a DVR, and substantially higher than what DIRECTV charges, but they'll leave anything that I want behind and won't charge me a dime for it beyond the monthly fees that we've all resigned ourselves to paying for a DVR.

The thought that I, as a paying customer have some obligation to keep in mind how much it costs Dish to install a new customer is laughable. Dish wants this guy's business or they don't. He CAN find as many free DVR's as he wants. It's up to Dish to decide if they can do it or not.

You get a new customer deal exactly one time unless you are willing to hop between providers every two years. I don't have any problem with a person getting anything and everything that they can before committing to a contract that locks them into service for two years.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

A better question is, what makes you so special that you are entitled to a better deal than any other customer. If cable's better, go, if Direct is better, go.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

dualsub2006 said:


> You get a new customer deal exactly one time unless you are willing to hop between providers every two years. I don't have any problem with a person getting anything and everything that they can before committing to a contract that locks them into service for two years.


There's never anything wrong with asking for anything and everything... but you should never expect anything.

I always encourage people to ask, because you never know...but to expect and think you deserve and get mad if you aren't offered the deal you want? That's entitlement issues.

You're right that Dish decides whether they want you as a customer or not... but you decide if you want to be a Dish customer or not.

The process should be.... Dish offers a deal, you ask for something better... Dish either counters or doesn't... and you decide if it is worth it. Done deal or not, there shouldn't be any entitlement or anger involved.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The process should be.... Dish offers a deal, you ask for something better... Dish either counters or doesn't... and you decide if it is worth it. Done deal or not, there shouldn't be any entitlement or anger involved.


Amen! That's the way I look at it. I'll always ask for the moon and know that I will probably get something less, but I just might get more than they planned on giving me in the first place.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"Stewart Vernon" said:


> The process should be.... Dish offers a deal, you ask for something better... Dish either counters or doesn't... and you decide if it is worth it. Done deal or not, there shouldn't be any entitlement or anger involved.


I think that's pretty much what I've been saying. Bshady gets a deal that he wants, or he moves on. Its well beyond ridiculous to say that he is being shady, or that he has some sense of entitlement to expect 2 free Hoppers. If he can get it, why shouldn't he? If he can't get it from Dish, he isn't suffering from any kind of entitlement affliction if he goes somewhere else, like the HR34 and additional HR from D* for free.

He should be able to ask for anything that he wants.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dualsub2006 said:


> But how ridiculous is it to expect the customer to care how much it costs Dish to provide a service that the customer pays for?


That may be the biggest disconnect between early satellite service and what we have today ... in the "good old days" of DBS there was a lot more investment by the customer. Buying their own equipment and perhaps getting a rebate spread out over 20 months. A new customer might get a free basic install ($99 value) but the idea that one would get free equipment, free install, $20 off for a year, free programming.

The competition with cable companies that rely on introductory offers to survive (especially in the past few years as subscribers dropped) drove DirecTV to match the introductory offers and eventually DISH followed along. Then the existing customers got mad and started bouncing back and forth between providers to get better deals.

Some would say that satellite companies have lost touch with their customers ... that the days of Charlie and Rupert caring about their customers are as gone as having those people as the public face of the companies. But the customers seem to have lost touch with the satellite providers as well ... not understanding that the great lengths that they go to to get the signals to our homes - or simply not caring.



dualsub2006 said:


> He should be able to ask for anything that he wants.


Anyone can ask, for anything ... just keep expectations in check.

I would not expect a second Hopper for free and if anyone offered me the second one for less than $199 I'd want the offer in writing before I accepted it. (Ok, I might accept the second Hopper for $99 if there was a valid explanation for the discount.)


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

dualsub2006 said:


> Their monthly rental fees are in line with what Dish charges for a DVR, and substantially higher than what DIRECTV charges, but they'll leave anything that I want behind and won't charge me a dime for it beyond the monthly fees that we've all resigned ourselves to paying for a DVR.


Doesn't Fios, as an example charge $15.99 for the _first_ DVR? The Dish charge is $6.(As a DVR fee) Then the second DVR is $14.99 with Fios, Dish is $10? Those prices are "in line?" If you are willing to pay Dish the Fios fees, maybe they will be willing to upgrade for free too.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

I have the same issue with the OP, we need more than three tuners. The three-tuner limitation of the Hopper forces some of us to have a two-Hopper system. However if I could get two Hoppers for $50 I would have switched from DirecTV to Dish. But Dish wanted $300 more for an extra Hopper/Joe combo.

I am curious if the OP actually got the second Hopper for $50 or not.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"tampa8" said:


> Doesn't Fios, as an example charge $15.99 for the first DVR? The Dish charge is $6.(As a DVR fee) Then the second DVR is $14.99 with Fios, Dish is $10?


I don't know what FiOS charges. I specifically called out TW and Cincinnati Bell when I posted that.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

> Its well beyond ridiculous to say that he is being shady, or that he has some sense of entitlement to expect 2 free Hoppers.


Except no body gets a second hopper free. To sit there and say this


> and I had the guy down to $50 on the second one with the first being free. Not good enough, I said no.


Wreaks of entitlement issues. Nobody gets a second hopper free, but this guy manages to get a second one down to 50$ and he still says no.
Yes everyone should get the chance to ask for something but more often then not they forget there talking to a company and not bartering with some street side vendor.



> Dish wants this guy's business or they don't. He CAN find as many free DVR's as he wants. It's up to Dish to decide if they can do it or not.


Thats all well and good except for the fact that he called Dish, Before he called in with his demands he was nobody on Dish's radar and still is.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

dualsub2006 said:


> I don't know what FiOS charges. I specifically called out TW and Cincinnati Bell when I posted that.


Ok, TWC..
Equipment Charges Back to Top Digital, HD, DVR, HD-DVR Receiver. (Includes Remote Control) *$6.50* /mo DVR, HD DVR Service Fee (per DVR) 
DVR or HD DVR Receivers require subscription to Digital Video Recorder Service. *$10.95* /month

That's for the _first_ receiver. Not remotely as low as Dish, again who is at $6 only (DVR fee) as compared to $17.45

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Barstow/support/ratespricing.html

I've been following prices for a very long time, while there can always be exceptions, Cable is NOT less than Dish for fees or as you put it "in line with" You are paying a premium to have the choice to upgrade with no cost. Only thing is, it's not at no cost.


----------

